# something sexy to blend w/ chocolate?



## Tabitha (May 21, 2010)

I want an unusual chocolate blend... what have you blended w/ chocolate that you have loved?

I am thinking nag champ..


----------



## Sunny (May 21, 2010)

(I don't know if it's unusual, BUT)

I love Chocolate Chai Lattes at Starbucks  - wonder if that would make a good fragrance.


----------



## maya (May 22, 2010)

sandalwood. chocolate and sandalwood is incredible.


----------



## beadella (Jun 1, 2010)

This may not be unique enough or something you already thought of, but how about a good raspberry scent??  I think it would be such a lovely counterpoint to the earthy chocolate, and it tastes yummy too!!   HTH!!


----------



## janesudsy (Jun 3, 2010)

Patchouli, dragon's blood, honey.. dark amber?


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Jun 3, 2010)

I vote for amber too


----------



## agriffin (Jun 3, 2010)

Johnny Depp.

Don't judge.


----------



## NancyRogers (Jun 4, 2010)

agriffin said:
			
		

> Johnny Depp.
> 
> Don't judge.



Now you're talkin'   :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 4, 2010)

agriffin said:
			
		

> Johnny Depp.
> 
> Don't judge.



That actually gives me some ideas....


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 4, 2010)

I ordered some Amour de Chocolate from Daystar and it's not doing it for me. I have a bottle of White Chocolate Raspberry Truffle on order from WSP.

I had a bottle of straight chocolate I was blending w/ nag chmp. popogranate & etc, but the hubby said the chocolate was nasty & that was my problem.


----------



## agriffin (Jun 4, 2010)

I have not been able to find a chocolate that I really liked.  The last I ordered was WSP Chocolate and Dark Chocolate and didn't like either one.  Both of then had this crazy chemical-y smell- almost like a cleaning product.  Really weird.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 4, 2010)

My chocolate was from WSP. I thought it smelled fine but the hubby said it had a cleaning solution type smell to it.

I think I remember taylored Concepts having a really great 'dutch chocolate'. Maybe I need to run to Dallas and do some sniffing.

We moved out of the city (Dallas) 5 years ago and I just 'hate' to go back in...


----------



## agriffin (Jun 6, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> My chocolate was from WSP. I thought it smelled fine but the hubby said it had a cleaning solution type smell to it.
> 
> I think I remember taylored Concepts having a really great 'dutch chocolate'. Maybe I need to run to Dallas and do some sniffing.
> 
> We moved out of the city (Dallas) 5 years ago and I just 'hate' to go back in...



I might need to try that also.


----------



## MzWendi (Jun 10, 2010)

I just got WSP's chocolate drizzle.  It has a great chocolate smell.  Everyone that I've had smell it just says it smells like Hersey's chocolate!


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Jun 10, 2010)

lavender and cinnamon (or some kind of spice scent) are good blend too.  Oh and coffee!!


----------



## xyxoxy (Jun 15, 2010)

Years ago a place I worked used "Chocolate Orange" as a bathroom air freshener. It puts you in mind of those orange cream chocolate candies.


----------

